# Recon Reserve information



## egm (May 20, 2011)

I'm looking for some up to date point of contact information for lat moving from active duty infantry to reserve recon.  The information I've been getting seems to be out of date.  I'm looking specifically for locations of reserve recon units and phone numbers so I can get the transition process started so I'm prepared when I EAS in July of 2011.  If anyone could send me what information they have via pm, I would be very grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 20, 2011)

4th Recon is out of San Antonio, TX

H&S Co., 4th Recon Bn.
 Co. C, 4th Recon Bn.
 Phone: 210-223-1551
 3837 Binz-Englemann Rd.
 San Antonio, TX 78219


----------



## buffalo61 (May 20, 2011)

4th Force Reconnaissance Company in Almeda, California.  And a Det in Hawaii.  Contact info below.

Mailing Address (Headquarters)
4th Force Reconnaissance Company
2144 Clement Avenue
Alameda, California  94501-1486
Business: (510) 814-1600  FAX: (510) 814-1602

Mailing Address (Detachment)
4th Force Reconnaissance Company (-)
1181 Sumner Road
MCBH Kaneohe Bay, Hawaii  96863
Business: (808) 257-2758  FAX: (808) 257-1741


----------



## egm (May 22, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## TJT0321 (May 24, 2011)

4th Recon Battalion has absorbed both 3rd and 4th Force Recon Companies.

4th Recon Bn. now has reconnaissance companies in the following cities:

Alameda, CA
Kaneohe Bay, HI (DET)
Mobile, AL
Atlanta, GA - Bravo Company
San Antonio, TX - Charlie Company and HQ
Albuquerque, NM - Delta Company
Joliet, IL - Echo Company
You can use the contact phone number for San Antonio 210-223-1551 to get in touch with whatever company is local for you.


----------



## Teufel (May 24, 2011)

No kidding, so they finally got 4th Force out of the Anti Terrorism Battalion.  Are they still going to be 3rd and 4th Force or are they renamed something else?


----------



## TJT0321 (May 26, 2011)

Don't know if they've decided yet. I think all the details are still being worked out at Battalion in the usual way...excruciatingly long meetings.


----------

